# Silver Penciled Plymouth Rocks



## Clayton

Here are a few pictures of my Silver Penciled Plymouth Rock chicks I got from Dick Horstman. They are 3 weeks old.


----------



## ReTIRED

NICE looking chicks *! 
*..._good pictures _*!
THANKS *for showing these....(a picture is worth 1000 words.) 
-ReTIRED-


----------



## 7chicks

Never heard of that version before. Looks like they are going to be very pretty! I really like my barred rocks. They've been a very hardy breed and friendly.


----------



## Apyl

Never heard of this version, cute pics.


----------



## Clayton

Silver Penciled Plymouth Rocks


----------



## 7chicks

I can't wait to see how they look as they grow up! Please keep us in the loop with pictures.


----------



## Clayton

Will do, I plan to post weekly pictures so in the future I can look back and see how they filled out.


----------



## Clayton

My Silver Penciled Plymouth Rock chicks at 4 weeks old.


----------



## Energyvet

Can't wait to see them all grown up!


----------



## Clayton

This is what I hope to see in my back yard when they mature. A flock of chickens like the one's below would be a sight to see.


----------



## Energyvet

Lovely. As I said, looking forward to the spectacle. Good luck with them.


----------



## Clayton

The Silver Penciled Plymouth Rock chicks I got from Dick Horstman are close to 5 weeks old and I can easily tell the males from the females now. I have 7 that are male and 5 that are female. From the start there were around half that were lighter and half that were darker. The lighter chicks are the male chicks and the darker chicks are the female chicks. I am very happy in the health & look of the chicks I received from Mr Horstman.


----------



## Clayton

My Silver Penciled Plymouth Rock chicks at 5 weeks old.


----------



## JC17

Their feathers are good for tying fly-fishing lures  very pretty birds


----------



## 7chicks

Wow! Quite the markings already! Cute pics!


----------



## Clayton

A few pictures of my Silver Penciled Plymouth Rocks at 6 weeks old.


----------



## chengdu

Beautiful birds  wow


----------



## Clayton

I was looking at my collection of American Standard of Perfection books today and every edition I have 1910, 1915, 1924, 1945, 1969, 1989 & 2010 has a illustration of the Silver Penciled Plymouth Rocks.









1910









1915









1924









1945









1969









1989 & 2010


----------



## Clayton

A few pictures of my Silver Penciled Plymouth Rock chicks at 7 weeks old.


----------



## camel934

Really beautiful birds! I think I may have to find a few of those...in the future of course...wouldn't want anyone think I'm addicted to chickens! Lol


----------



## Clayton

Very hot & humid today. Making sure my chicks have shade & plenty of fresh water. A few pictures of my Silver Penciled Plymouth Rock chicks at 8 weeks old.


----------



## JC17

Wow, they feathered out so differently. All beautiful though!


----------



## Clayton

Hi All
Between the penciling in the females, the green shine of the males in the sun & how very tame the Silver Penciled Plymouth Rocks are is what makes this the breed for me. It will be a challenge to get the size, type and color pattern to the Standard of Perfection, but the satisfaction one gets from seeing improvements in his or her line from year to year makes it all worth it.

This little man made a attempt to crow this morning.


----------



## Clayton

My Silver Penciled Plymouth Rocks at 9 weeks old.


----------



## Clayton

Hi All
I got me a small kitchen scale tonight. Tomorrow I will start keeping a record of the weight of each chick. Just to let everyone know the weight I get tomorrow is just for record keeping. I do plan to cull for weight in a few months after they fill out a little more.
Next year I plan to hatch as many chicks as possible and the scales will play a very big part in the culling process.


----------



## Clayton

Hi All
Here is the weights on my 9 week old Silver Penciled Plymouth Rock chicks.
ID# 001 - male - 40 oz 
ID# 002 - male - 30 oz
ID# 003 - male - 34 oz
ID# 004 - male - 31 oz
ID# 005 - male - 29 oz
ID# 006 - male - 29 oz
ID# 008 - female - 28 oz
ID# 009 - female - 31 oz
ID# 010 - female - 30 oz
ID# 011 - female - 25 oz
ID# 012 - female - 23 oz

ID# 007 - male - culled at 3 weeks of age for being very small & not active at all.


----------



## Clayton

Hi All
I received 12 Silver Penciled Plymouth Rock chicks from Mr Horstman a couple a months ago and I am very pleased in the way they are looking. I would like to learn more about the Silver Penciled Plymouth Rock Charles McIntosh line. Can anyone please let me know if Dick Horstman's Silver Penciled Plymouth Rock line still carry Charles McIntosh blood line in them. I am also interested in to knowing were Superior Farms ( Danny Padgett ) got their Silver Penciled Plymouth Rocks from. I would be very grateful for any information on the history of these breed lines.


----------



## Clayton

My Silver Penciled Plymouth Rocks at 10 weeks old.


----------



## Clayton

Very nice day today. The chicks seem to enjoy the cooler weather also.


----------



## 7chicks

They're very lovely! I'd never be able to cull any of them. They're all so individually perfect in their own way.


----------



## Clayton

My Silver Penciled Plymouth Rocks I got from Dick Horstman a few months ago. They are 3 months old today. I am very happy in the way they are filling out.


----------



## Clayton

Hi All My Silver Penciled Plymouth Rock weight at 13 week.

H001-M13 / 4lb 3oz 
H003-M13 / 3lb 3oz 
H004-M13 / 3lb 0oz 
H005-M13 / 2lb 15oz 
H008-F13 / 2lb 9oz 
H009-F13 / 2lb 12 oz 
H010-F13 / 2lb 13oz 
H011-F13 / 2lb 6oz 
H012-F13 / 2lb 4oz

I will post a few pictures of them tomorrow.


----------



## Clayton

Hi All
My Silver Penciled Plymouth Rocks at 13 weeks old.


----------



## Clayton

I have not yet set any breeding plan into stone but, I would at least like to use two of the cockerels & four of the pullets in the breeding plans. It all depends on their final adult weights. My goal in the next five years is to have my birds up to Standard weighs & have at least nine breeding pens. Of the nine breeding pens four will be cockerel breeding pens (pens #1 to #4), four will be pullet breeding pens (pens #5 to #8) and one will be a pen of pullets from the pullet line and a cockerel from cockerel line (pen #9). Once I start using the double mating system the cockerel & pullet lines will be separate lines and will never be crossed into the other.


----------



## 7chicks

They're really beautiful Clayton!


----------



## BuckeyeChickens

Clayton said:


> I have not yet set any breeding plan into stone but, I would at least like to use two of the cockerels & four of the pullets in the breeding plans. It all depends on their final adult weights. My goal in the next five years is to have my birds up to Standard weighs & have at least nine breeding pens. Of the nine breeding pens four will be cockerel breeding pens (pens #1 to #4), four will be pullet breeding pens (pens #5 to #8) and one will be a pen of pullets from the pullet line and a cockerel from cockerel line (pen #9). Once I start using the double mating system the cockerel & pullet lines will be separate lines and will never be crossed into the other.


Nice looking birds Clayton! Are you concerned at all about the fact many breeders frown upon the double mating system??? I am NOT one of them, just curious as to whether you have encountered any negativity around double mating like I have in the past?!?!?


----------



## Clayton

BuckeyeChickens said:


> Nice looking birds Clayton! Are you concerned at all about the fact many breeders frown upon the double mating system??? I am NOT one of them, just curious as to whether you have encountered any negativity around double mating like I have in the past?!?!?


Hi Buckeye Chickens
I have been told there is to much work involved in using the double mating system. In my opinion to get the females to the defined sharp penciling and Standard shade of gray the double mating system is the way to go.


----------



## BuckeyeChickens

Clayton said:


> Hi Buckeye Chickens
> I have been told there is to much work involved in using the double mating system. In my opinion to get the females to the defined sharp penciling and Standard shade of gray the double mating system is the way to go.


I agree with you Clayton, I am also double mating my Dark Brahma's for the same exact reason! Lots of poultry exhibitors and breeders frown on double mating but it is an effective tool for improving a female line in my opinion! (it doesn't hurt a male line either)


----------



## Clayton

Hi All
A few pictures of my Silver Penciled Plymouth Rocks at 3 1/2 months old.


----------



## BuckeyeChickens

They are looking GREAT!!! Keep us posted on your double mating results down the road, too!!!


----------



## Clayton

My Silver Penciled Plymouth Rocks are 7 months old now. I have culled down to my best cockerel and two best pullets.


----------



## Clayton

I also have 11 Silver Penciled Plymouth Rock chicks "4 cockerels & 7 pullets" from Danny Padgett that are 2 months old. I will soon get some pictures post of them.


----------



## Clayton

Ok I got the weights on my 7 month old Silver Penciled Plymouth Rocks today. At first I was a little disappointed at the weights I got but looking at the Standard I am happy as the cockerel is about a 1/2 lb. over weight and the pullets are only a 1/2 lb. under weight.

Cockerel - 001 - 8lbs. 9oz
Pullet - 009 - 5lbs. 8oz
Pullet - 010 - 5lbs. 7oz


HAPPY THANKSGIVING !!!


----------



## minmin1258

: D Look like great weights to me. And HAPPY THANKSGIVING to you and yours.


----------



## Clayton

A few pictures of my Padgett line Silver Penciled Plymouth Rocks that are 10 weeks old now. I will soon start getting weekly weights posted on them.


----------



## minmin1258

Those are some beautiful birds!!! If a person didn't know they were chickens they could b passed off as Eagle chickletts.


----------



## Clayton

Thank you minmin for the good words.


----------



## Shann0

These are beautiful birds. I'd be very interested in getting a few myself!


----------



## Clayton

Shann0 said:


> These are beautiful birds. I'd be very interested in getting a few myself!


Hi Shann0
If you are still interested come spring I should be able to get some to you.


----------



## Clayton

It was cold today and a big change from last week. Here is a picture I took last Wednesday of my 7 month old cockerel enjoying a warm 72* December Tennessee day.


----------



## minmin1258

He's a beaut that's for sure!


----------



## Clayton

I would like to invite all my Plymouth Rock breeder friends to the Plymouth Rock Fanciers Facebook group. There are many Plymouth Rock breeders in this group with a great amount of knowledge on the Plymouth Rocks. Please visit the page and if you would like to be member let me know and I will add you in.

Clayton Grace "Silver Rock"


----------



## Clayton

minmin1258 said:


> He's a beaut that's for sure!


Thank you minmin


----------



## minmin1258

Yw........


----------



## Energyvet

Any updates on the Silver-pencilled birds? I haven't been here in ages but I was reviewing photos and wondered. They should be pretty big at this point. I'm raising Black Jersey Giants and they are getting very big, very fast. Fun to watch them with the rest of the group. Hoping that your Roo to Hen ratio isn't a problem long term. Might be good to farm out a few of those cockerels though.


----------



## Energyvet

I just saw your December post and your pic. What a lovely bird. Healthy and proud. Looks to be a calm breed too. Might be something I'll try in the future. Right now my coop is just about the right size for my 20 birds. I'm sure the Silkies will go broody again this Spring and I'll be tempted to put eggs under them and then the head count goes up again. Chicken Math for ya! Gets me every time. 

Congrats on a great choice of bird!


----------



## Clayton

Energyvet said:


> I just saw your December post and your pic. What a lovely bird. Healthy and proud. Looks to be a calm breed too. Might be something I'll try in the future. Right now my coop is just about the right size for my 20 birds. I'm sure the Silkies will go broody again this Spring and I'll be tempted to put eggs under them and then the head count goes up again. Chicken Math for ya! Gets me every time.
> 
> Congrats on a great choice of bird!


Thank you for the nice words.


----------



## SilkieBoy

Did they start laying eggs?


----------



## Clayton

Yes, but I decided to only move forward with only two of my Dick Horstman pullets which are 8 months old now. I do have seven Danny Padgett pullets which are 3 1/2 months old now and should be laying come Spring.


----------



## SilkieBoy

Did you keep that gorgous roaster?


----------



## Clayton

Yes, I will be putting him over the two Dick Horstman pullets & the best of my Danny Padgett pullets come Spring.


----------



## Clayton

Here are a few pictures of my Dick Horstman line Silver Penciled Plymouth Rocks that are 9 months old now.


----------



## Clayton

Here are a few pictures of my Danny Padgett line Silver Penciled Plymouth Rocks that will be 4 months this coming Sunday.


----------



## 7chicks

Wow. They're really beautiful!


----------



## Clayton

Thank you.


----------



## Clayton

Anyone that is interested in getting into breeding the Silver Penciled Plymouth Rocks here is a list of breeders that can help get you started. I am sure these breeders can get you set up with hatching eggs, chicks, adult breeding birds or at least help get you in touch with someone that can. 

If you have any trouble getting in contact with any of the breeders below let me know and I will sent you their contact information.

"Large Fowl - Silver Penciled Plymouth Rocks"

Canada - PEI Chicken & Aoxa

Maine - Robert Murphy

Texas - Ruth Lee Caron

Pennsylvania - Dick Horstman & swataracreek

Michigan - Wynette Adamson

California - Die Fly Ranch

Oregon - DeAnna Haase

Florida - Danny Padgett

Ohio - Sunnyside Up Micro-Farm

Mississippi - Kenny Wayne McMillan

Tennessee - Donna Rippy, TNBEARCHICK & myself Clayton Grace "Silver Rock"

If you would like to get to know the breeders above please join the Plymouth Rock Fanciers Facebook group as most are members of this great Plymouth Rock group.

Clayton Grace "Silver Rock"


----------



## Clayton

My 4 month old Padgett cockerel showing a great amount of courage to my 9 month old Horstman cockerel today. But there is a fence separating the two.


----------



## Clayton

I just got word that Danny and Norma Padgett got Best Variety on their Silver Penciled Plymouth Rocks this weekend at the APA nationals in Massachusetts. Congratulations Danny & Norma Padgett!


----------



## Clayton

Below is a picture I took today of my Padgett line cockerel at 4 1/2 months old. He is in the middle of a molt so he is looking a little rough. I am very much looking forward to seeing him fill out over the next couple months as I do like the looks of his frame.









Below is a picture of my Horstman line cockerel that I took on August 27 of last year when he was at 4 1/2 months of age. You can compare him at 4 1/2 months old to the 4 1/2 mouth old Padgett line cockerel above.









And here is a picture of the Horstman line cockerel I took today now at 9 1/2 months of age.









Clayton Grace "Silver Rock"

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## MaransGuy

Wow! This is the first time I looked at this thread. BEAUTIFUL birds!


----------



## Clayton

Thank you! 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## Clayton

The chickens were out foraging around the poultry yard all day as it was very nice with a temperature high of 62* today. Here are a couple pictures of the Padgett line Silver Penciled Plymouth Rock pullets enjoying the nice weather. 



















Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## Clayton

Here are a few pictures I took today of my Horstman line pair of Silver Penciled Plymouth Rocks. I haven't posted many pictures of my Horstman line pullets lately as they are always in the nest box . Next month I do plan to start hatching eggs out of my Horstman line breeding pen so I hope they keep laying as well then as they are now. I also plan to add a couple Padgett line pullets into the Horstman line breeding pen later this year to experiment with a cross between the two lines. 





































Clayton Grace "Silver Rock"

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## MaransGuy

Wow! That makes me want some! lol


----------



## Clayton

:thumbup:

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## minmin1258

Do you sell and ship eggs? Or chicks? Those are amazing birds! I'd love t try from eggs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Clayton

minmin1258 said:


> Do you sell and ship eggs? Or chicks? Those are amazing birds! I'd love t try from eggs.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


Come Spring I will get some eggs sent to you. When the temperature warm up a little I will feel much better about sending you eggs. 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## minmin1258

Thank you!!!! Let me know your pricing. : ) 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Clayton

minmin1258 said:


> Thank you!!!! Let me know your pricing. : )
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


Your welcome, I charge $20.00 per dozen eggs and shipping will be around $20.00.

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## minmin1258

Thx I'll check back with you when the bator is MT. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Clayton

Sounds great! 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## Clayton

Todays temperature high was only in the upper 20's but it didn't seem to bother my Horstman line Silver Penciled Plymouth Rocks. 



















Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## Clayton

Hi All, I will be breeding the Horstman cockerel to a few Padgett pullets this year and this will be breeding pen #1. I will also have a Padgett cockerel over Padgett pullets and this will be breeding pen #2. As for the Horstman pullets they are in the hands of my brother and I am very happy in that he very interested in the Silver Penciled Plymouth Rocks also and will be joining me in the breeding of the Silver Penciled Plymouth Rocks. He will have a Padgett cockerel over the Horstman pullets and this will be breeding pen #3. His house is only 3 miles from mine and he is just as crazy about the Silver Penciled Plymouth Rocks as I am so the upcoming years will definitely be fun. 

The two pictures below are my 10 month old Horstman cockerel over three Padgett pullets that are 5 months old. " breeding pen #1".


















The three pictures below are my 5 month old Padgett cockerel over four Padgett pullets which are also 5 months old.


----------



## MaransGuy

Gosh! I love the Horstman line the best, but they are both very good looking! One of these days I will get some! lol


----------



## Clayton

MaransGuy said:


> Gosh! I love the Horstman line the best, but they are both very good looking! One of these days I will get some! lol


Thank you for the nice words MaransGuy, I am very happy with the Horstman cockerel and hope I get the same results out of my Padgett cockerel in a few months. 

Clayton Grace


----------



## Clayton

Yesterday I worked on adding a 10' x 16' covered run for my Silver Penciled Plymouth Rock breeding pen. Next weekend I plan to get the three doors up, put the metal top on and get it wrapped in wire.


----------



## LittleWings

Nice. :thumbup:


----------



## MaransGuy

Looking good!


----------



## Clayton

Very nice day, Spring is near!


----------



## minmin1258

I still love those birds Clayton! I didn't remember this conversation when I sent the private msg. Lol so sorry... You gotta excuse this "old" woman! Part timers is an awful thing. Yes I am still interested in some eggs. But my bator has 8 days left on this hatch. I've got Black copper Marans eggs and Silkie eggs in now due t hatch next Sunday eve into Monday morning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Clayton

Hi All, here a few pictures of my Silver Penciled Plymouth Rocks that I have taken over the last couple days.


----------



## pypy_chicks

Just went through all your pics Clayton and omg your birds are amazing !!


Current flock: 78


----------



## Clayton

pypy_chicks said:


> Just went through all your pics Clayton and omg your birds are amazing !!
> 
> Current flock: 78


Thank you pypy chicks for the very nice words!


----------



## Fiere

Love the double lacing!! Same as me barnevelders, only they aren't as striking. The black and white is fantastic.


----------



## Clayton

Fiere said:


> Love the double lacing!! Same as me barnevelders, only they aren't as striking. The black and white is fantastic.


I agree as the Penciled pattern is my favorite.


----------



## MaransGuy

Beautiful!


----------



## Clayton

MaransGuy said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you!


----------



## Clayton

After being convinced that collecting eggs this Spring would be a far better move than waiting till Fall I set up a breeding pen yesterday evening that consist of the "Horstman" cockerel over the "Padgett" pullets. Below is a picture of the "Horstman" cockerel strutting a little just after placing the pullets into his pen. He is one very proud cockerel!


----------



## Fiere

He has every reason to be, that is a fine looking harem he's got there


----------



## Clayton

I agree!


----------



## Clayton

Hi All, I got my Plymouth Rock Quarterly in the mail today. I want to thank the Officers and Directors for all the great articles. I would also like to invite others to join the Plymouth Rock Fanciers Club of America.


----------



## Clayton

One of my Silver Penciled Plymouth Rock pullets that I'm most proud of.


----------



## MaransGuy

Beautiful girl! If only I was rich and had plenty of space to put all the different breeds that I want somewhere! lol


----------



## Clayton

MaransGuy said:


> Beautiful girl! If only I was rich and had plenty of space to put all the different breeds that I want somewhere! lol


Thank you for the nice words!


----------



## hildar

MaransGuy said:


> Beautiful girl! If only I was rich and had plenty of space to put all the different breeds that I want somewhere! lol


I have the space but not the cash. I am spending close to $1000 for new breeding pens this year. That is really putting me back a lot, However by next year I will have it made and should be able to make back some of that through selling babies and hatching eggs.


----------



## Hollowmoon

-what a beautiful bird! 


~Olivia


----------



## Clayton

Hollowmoon said:


> -what a beautiful bird!
> 
> ~Olivia


Thank you Olivia for the nice words!


----------



## Hollowmoon

Why of coarse! Anytime 


~Olivia


----------



## MaransGuy

hildar said:


> I have the space but not the cash. I am spending close to $1000 for new breeding pens this year. That is really putting me back a lot, However by next year I will have it made and should be able to make back some of that through selling babies and hatching eggs.


Good for you! I live on a little more than an acre. I wish I had the $1000 to put towards building some decent pens with a fenced in area so they can roam without destroying the flower beds, lol. I couldn't put $100 towards that right now, lol.


----------



## hildar

MaransGuy said:


> Good for you! I live on a little more than an acre. I wish I had the $1000 to put towards building some decent pens with a fenced in area so they can roam without destroying the flower beds, lol. I couldn't put $100 towards that right now, lol.


Luckily I have a place where I can make payments otherwise I would be sitting here waiting another year. However this year with the eggs I have been selling, I can afford to add more babies, and so much more. So Far I have figured what I have made in the past week from selling hatching eggs and I have made $180. Which is way more then when I sell eggs for eating. I still have 1 more dozen going out next week as well so I am getting there, and another $40 coming in for those.

You may want to try some pure hatching eggs through e-bay. You might get enough to get some fence.

My kids save up change through the year, this way they can buy a few chicks of a breed that they want. However it also works to if you want to add new stuff that is needed. I have already started saving change up for this Christmas for the kids. Last year I had a little over $800 in change to use for Christmas


----------



## MaransGuy

Wow, that's alot. I can't save money to save my life, lol. There's always something that comes up that has to be done. Maybe one of these days I'll be able to get a good setup. I plan to have my own hobby farm that specializes in rare breed chickens. My main focus would be the Marans breed.


----------



## hildar

Marans are pretty I have one that was given to me, I love the eggs. Around here they are really hard to find so I was lucky that Brenda gave me one.


----------



## Clayton

A couple pictures of my Silver Penciled Plymouth Rock breeding pens. Should have some chicks later this week.


----------



## Clayton

Picture of my Silver Penciled Plymouth Rock breeding pens.


----------



## MaransGuy

Gosh! I love the setup Clayton! Birds are as beautiful as ever too!


----------



## Clayton

MaransGuy said:


> Gosh! I love the setup Clayton! Birds are as beautiful as ever too!


Thank you!


----------



## Clayton

Something I put together over the weekend so that I will be able to carry a couple birds in to the Volunteer State Poultry Show April 26.


----------



## hildar

Those are pretty I like how you have the pens. I may have hubby do that with my buff Orpingtons, Delawares and Turkens so I can have their breeding pens close to each other.


----------



## MaransGuy

Clayton said:


> Something I put together over the weekend so that I will be able to carry a couple birds in to the Volunteer State Poultry Show April 26.


I want one!!!!


----------



## Clayton

I had a great time at the Volunteer State Poultry Show last Saturday and looking forward to the next show.  
I hate that I didn't get a chance to speak to Pat Malone as he was very busy doing a great job judging the poultry today. Other than not getting to talk to Pat the day was perfect. As I got to talk to Terry Disney and many others. 
I got BV & RV with a couple of my Silver Penciled Plymouth Rocks but with that being said I also need to say I was the only one with Silver Penciled Plymouth Rocks at the show. LOL 
Terry Disney got BB in the Plymouth Rocks with a very nice "LARGE" White Plymouth Rock cockerel and Cathy Gleason got RB with a very nice Barred Plymouth Rock pullet. 
Comparing my Silver Penciled to Cathy's Barred & Terry's Whites I could easily see I have work to do in building up the size in my Silver Penciled. Cathy & Terry's Plymouth Rocks looked awesome!  

I was so busy talking to Terry Disney and others getting breeding advice & understanding how the point system works I completely forgot to get pictures. sorry :/


----------



## Clayton

Storms has knocked out the power twice in the last couple days so the 40 Silver Penciled Rock eggs I have in the incubator may be affected. Tuesday will be day 10 and I plan to candle them so I am keeping my fingers crossed. 
My four Silver Penciled Plymouth Rock chicks have outgrown their inside box and will go to the outside brooder tomorrow. My guess right now is 2 male chicks & 2 female chicks.


----------



## MaransGuy

They're beautiful chicks! I love the color.


----------



## Clayton

MaransGuy said:


> They're beautiful chicks! I love the color.


Thank you!


----------



## Clayton

My Silver Penciled Plymouth Rocks enjoying a very nice day.


----------



## minmin1258

Clayton said:


> My Silver Penciled Plymouth Rocks enjoying a very nice day.


 Love these birds. Are these the same ones that are in the pictures on the first page of this thread? How old are they?


----------



## Clayton

The male is, he is a 1 year old Dick Horstman line Silver Penciled Plymouth Rock cock. The female in the picture is a 7 month old Danny Padgett line Silver Penciled Plymouth Rock pullet. Thank you for the nice words!


----------



## Hencackle

*Very Nice!*

The Silver Penciled (and Columbian) have always captured my eye. Mind if I ask where you're located? If you're within a few hours, my checkbook is in very big trouble. LOL

I enjoyed browsing through the photos!


----------



## Clayton

Hencackle said:


> The Silver Penciled (and Columbian) have always captured my eye. Mind if I ask where you're located? If you're within a few hours, my checkbook is in very big trouble. LOL
> 
> I enjoyed seeing browsing through the photos!


Lawrenceburg, Tennessee


----------



## Hencackle

You're 6 hours from Telford, more if traffic or road construction is bad in Knoxville. And it usually is. 

Oh well, I just set turkey eggs in the incubator 2 days ago.


----------



## Clayton

Hencackle said:


> You're 6 hours from Telford, more if traffic or road construction is bad in Knoxville. And it usually is.
> 
> Oh well, I just set turkey eggs in the incubator 2 days ago.


I understand sorry :/


----------



## Hencackle

Any idea when you will be breaking up your breeding pens? Hope its not anytime soon.


----------



## Clayton

Hencackle said:


> Any idea when you will be breaking up your breeding pens? Hope its not anytime soon.


 The two breeding pens I have set up now will be going for the rest of the year. Next year I will be running many Single breeding pens also.


----------



## jackofalltrades

Clayton, those are some really nice looking birds. I am a big barred rock fan but this just adds a really nice touch to that pattern for me. I am in NE MS and I saw on the list a man from MS that raises these. I can not findout anymore about him than that. Could you help me with that? I may be closer to someone in SW TN or somewhere like that just depends where he is. Anyway, thanks for any information you can provide.


----------



## Clayton

jackofalltrades said:


> Clayton, those are some really nice looking birds. I am a big barred rock fan but this just adds a really nice touch to that pattern for me. I am in NE MS and I saw on the list a man from MS that raises these. I can not findout anymore about him than that. Could you help me with that? I may be closer to someone in SW TN or somewhere like that just depends where he is. Anyway, thanks for any information you can provide.


 Thank you for the nice words. 
Kenny Wayne McMillan is the only breeder of the Silver Penciled Plymouth Rocks I know out of Mississippi. I don't have his phone # or address but you can look him up on Facebook. I hope this helps.


----------



## Clayton

A picture of my 7 1/2 month old Silver Penciled Plymouth Rocks. I don't like the comb on this cockerel but other than that I am happy in the way he is filling out. His length of back and over all larger frame is the best I have seen in the males I've had.


----------



## jackofalltrades

*Nice looking birds!*

Those really are nice looking. Please check your PMs Clayton. I sent one to you.


----------



## Clayton

I got 15 "Mother's Day" Silver Penciled Plymouth Rock chicks yesterday! 
These are offspring chicks from the Horstman line "cock" over three Padgett line "pullets" breeding pen. I'm looking forward to seeing them grow out.


----------



## minmin1258

What sweet little babies...and look they're potty trained already...not a spot on that white toweling... Lol yet! 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## WeeLittleChicken

We ended up buying a dozen hatching eggs off Dick Hortsman because of this thread. I have a rooster and three hens from it. They are so pretty I can't wait for them to start laying.


----------



## chickenqueen

Beautiful birds everybody!That last hen was magnificient!All the babies were precious!Everybody keeps posting baby pics,I want some,too.I bet before June I'll have the incubator going.It hasn't been out for 2 yrs and I can only go so long with no peeps.I reckon I can do a small amount but how do I keep my husband from noticing?I gotta think about that!


----------



## seminole wind

OMG! Such a beautiful hen! I guess they are related to barred rocks? Same personality?

This is what I told my husband. My silkie was sitting on 4 eggs, and I didn't notice and when I did, I candled them and they were too far grown to throw the eggs out . Like "Oops" babies.


----------



## seminole wind

WeeLittleChicken said:


> We ended up buying a dozen hatching eggs off Dick Hortsman because of this thread. I have a rooster and three hens from it. They are so pretty I can't wait for them to start laying.


I like your blog! I find that one way to find good breeders is to look up threads specifically on a breed and there will be quite a few that will sell eggs. I got my JG's that way. The breeders may not be breeders per se, but may have a quality stock of their own.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken

Same breed, different color. These girls seem very quiet and laid back. It's a nice contrast to the Brabanters who are always running around causing trouble.  

I forgot about the blog... I should really update that thing with the new cabinet incubator and what's going on now. We're working on an actual website too. It'll be nice to link everything together!

And don't I know about the search for hatching eggs! It's crazy - between google, forum posts, FaceBook groups, and classified ads I can usually find what I am looking for. I even found some sablepoots this week, a breed I was told didn't exist in the US which I have been looking for since we moved in over a year ago... On a waiting list now.  (I like the hatching eggs, I feel the risk of disease is less and it's always such a nice surprise to see what hatches.)


----------

